# Midnight syndicate the dead matter dvd



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Not sure if everyone here knows this or even cares, but midnight syndicate has thier first movie out The Dead Matter. It is available from Hot Topic and comes with 2 extra CD'S. Check it out.

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/WhatsNew/Music/The-Dead-Matter-Deluxe-Edition-DVD-396988.jsp


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

got mine today


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Give use a review once you watch it BB.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow.. Looking at Hot Topic's site it amazes me to see Dead Kennedys and suicidal tendencies tshirts! Let us know how the movie is!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice! I'm definitely going to check this out.


----------

